# Problems with Co2 Diffuser



## shortht (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I purchased a Fluval 88g Co2 system a few days ago to give my HC a boost. 

This is the first pressurized Co2 system I have used and am not familiar with using a ceramic diffuser (which is what the Fluval kit comes with). Currently, I have the Co2 going at about 1 bubble every 1.5-2 seconds in my bubble counter. 

When the Co2 reaches the ceramic diffuser, it emits a single bubble into the tank. My understanding is that the diffuser should break up the co2 bubble and emit a number of smaller bubbles into the tank. 

I checked my connections and everything seems fine. I also tightened the ceramic diffuser but haven't been able to figure this out.

I'd appreciate any suggestions or help solving this issue. I wonder if my ceramic diffuser is a dud, and should pick a new one up?


----------



## john90009 (Oct 21, 2011)

i have the same diffuser i think and it helps by soaking the diffuser and making sure the bottom part is really tightend on there- if its not super tight then the air is getting pushed threw the outside and not the ceramic.


----------



## shortht (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply John!

I didn't even think to soak the diffuser, but i've been using it for two days in the aquarium and I wonder if that's sufficient. The bottom is screwed on as tight as I possibly can get it. I'm starting to think the diffuser may be defective.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I had bought a Red Sea diffuser from a LFS and they must of had it in stock forever. The rubber seal was shot so there was no way to get it sealed.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Take out the diffuser...if you have tilex. spray the ceramic and let it stay there for 30 minutes.. afterward wash thoroughly..for 3-4 times in warm water..Get Prime or whatever water conditioner you use pour it in a container 2-3 tblspon and fill the continer with water; not too much, again soak the diffuser for 5 minutes or so and again rinse thoroughly. Put it back and see what happens..Still not working as the way it is suppose to---TRASH. Get new 1...

If you want to make whole process easy then Use H202...instead of Tilex. After 30 minutes just wash and plug it back.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

shortht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased a Fluval 88g Co2 system a few days ago to give my HC a boost.





shortht said:


> but i've been using it for two days in the aquarium


Unless it's defective no way you should need to clean it already.

Is the single large bubble coming through the disk or sneaking by the outside edge.


----------



## shortht (Dec 16, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> Unless it's defective no way you should need to clean it already.
> 
> Is the single large bubble coming through the disk or sneaking by the outside edge.


The bubble is emitting from the gap between where the bottom and top plastic pieces screw together, which is below the ceramic disk.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd guess the seal isn't seated correctly or it's bad or missing. That's what was wrong with mine from Red Sea.


----------

